# Valbazen



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I bought a bottle of Valbazen to worm my chickens but there are no dosage directions for poultry,only for cattle,goats and sheep.So, how much do I give my chickens? I spent a good amount of time going through old threads because I know it's been posted several times but I can't find them now


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> I bought a bottle of Valbazen to worm my chickens but there are no dosage directions for poultry,only for cattle,goats and sheep.So, how much do I give my chickens? I spent a good amount of time going through old threads because I know it's been posted several times but I can't find them now


Use a syringe without a needle to administer orally to each chicken. Dosage is 1/2cc orally undiluted for standard size birds. Repeat dosing again in 10 days.
If you see tapeworm segments in feces, let me know. Valbazen treatment is different for tapeworms. I've dealt with them enough.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen, you got the right stuff there!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanx everybody!Now I know I need to monitor their poop for worn segments,too.Plan on doing it this weekend.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I was wondering if I should keep the open bottle of Valbazen in the fridge or room temp.Also plan on putting 5 wk old chicks out and was wondering how much Valbazen to give them.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> I was wondering if I should keep the open bottle of Valbazen in the fridge or room temp.Also plan on putting 5 wk old chicks out and was wondering how much Valbazen to give them.


If they haven't been on dirt yet you don't need to deworm them.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

casportpony said:


> If they haven't been on dirt yet you don't need to deworm them.


True. Also they should be feathered out before deworming. Slugs, earthworms, crickets, snails, wild bird droppings are all common vectors for intestinal worms and their eggs. I wouldn't be concerned about deworming until they have been out ranging on dirt for awhile. I rarely have had to treat pullets and cockerels for worms before 3 months of age. Coccidiosis prevention is more important at this age and while they are out on dirt.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> I was wondering if I should keep the open bottle of Valbazen in the fridge or room temp.Also plan on putting 5 wk old chicks out and was wondering how much Valbazen to give them.


Valbazen storage; room temp is fine. Scroll down in this link to the 'Lifecycle of Large Roundworms" and you'll see how soon young chicks can be infected if their feet are on soil:
http://parasitipedia.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2647&Itemid=2923
Birds on wire can get worms by eating infected insects (flies, ants, beetles etc...) that happen to come near them. Dragonflies can infect chickens with flukes if eaten.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanx,everybody! Chicks had their first day out yesterday.They loved it!


----------



## SunshineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

How do you know to give them the Valbazen? Have the chickens been tested for tapeworm? I have been trying to do some research on this myself since we just got goats and I know that it is quite common for them but I didn't realize they were common in chickens.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

SunshineAcre said:


> How do you know to give them the Valbazen? Have the chickens been tested for tapeworm? I have been trying to do some research on this myself since we just got goats and I know that it is quite common for them but I didn't realize they were common in chickens.


You'll see rice like segments in chicken feces, they move around too. That's how you know they have tapeworms. I've dealt with them many times.
If they are infested with tapeworms really bad, you'll see flat off white pieces excreted in feces, sometimes stringy pieces like jellyfish tentacles in feces. 
BTW: Each rice like segment contains hundreds of eggs. The rice like segments work their way onto and into the soil. Then they are eaten by insects and earthworms. Then chickens eat the insects, basically completing the worms lifecycle.


----------

